# What are these fittings?



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

So I dug this up today. Doea anyone recognize the green fittings? They're threaded into a galvanized tee, and have what appears to be 1" poly pipe inserted into the bell ends.

And yes, that is orange telecom poly on the right. _facepalm_


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like green coated gas piping so you don’t have to wrap it in 10mil tape. I haven’t seen the transitional fittings before.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

If they ain't plastic I'd say they're brass nipple extensions. There ain't a union so maybe some type of slip coupling.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what a nitemare that is if you got a leak..you gona be diging up till the next joint...


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

We already bid them a full replacement of the yard line back to the meter. Told them it wasn't worth messing with.



Debo22 said:


> Looks like green coated gas piping so you don’t have to wrap it in 10mil tape.


I thought so too.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

If that's on a water service it could be aquatherm


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> We already bid them a full replacement of the yard line back to the meter. Told them it wasn't worth messing with.
> 
> 
> I thought so too.


How much was the quote???how many feet is it and how deep does your code make you dig it??


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

sparky said:


> How much was the quote???how many feet is it and how deep does your code make you dig it??


I don't recall the price we gave them. I want to say it was around $3500 cause we had to route it around a pine thicket? It was around 450 ft, and we generally go around 14-24 in deep, depending on the city and surrounding grade.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

They look like old threaded steel to plastic transition fittings.


----------

